# Call of Duty Black Ops



## sam_justice (Nov 11, 2010)

..is the reason I haven't been posting on here lately.
Does anyone else have it? I'm on PS3 and my user is sam_justice if any of yoos are up for a beating!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh boy. I had to work the midnight release for that game! Hope you're enjoying it at least!


----------



## sam_justice (Nov 12, 2010)

It's really good, the single player excels out of any other shooter I've ever played. Still prefer Killzone 2 overall though


----------



## ghache (Nov 12, 2010)

i am also playing.
bbqsauceomg if you wanna add me.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 12, 2010)

i'll probably hold out till about christmas time and end up buying a copy for myself as a present lol.  sndsgood on ps3


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 12, 2010)

Still waiting for it to come out for my Nintendo NES


----------



## ghache (Nov 12, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> Still waiting for it to come out for my Nintendo NES


 

I still have my original nintendo. its so 90's.  :lmao::lmao:
I played mario bros 3 the other day and holy ****. :thumbdown:


----------



## Travis F (Nov 12, 2010)

Playing on Xbox. Just bought it for myself as a birthday present.

I started playing Modern Warfare 2 but bought Black Ops the day it came out. The language is a little rougher in Black ops so I don't play the campaign while my kids are around but last night I let my daughter play split screen online with me, that was pretty cool.

I totally suck at the game but I have fun none the less!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 12, 2010)

It looks pretty awesome, but a part of me will never be happy with today's shooters. Can't we just go back to N64 and the days of Goldeneye? I know Wii has the updated 007 game out now, but I don't think it'll ever compare


----------



## sleist (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't game as much as I used too.  I remember when DOOM came out - it's a joke when compared to COD etc. but at the time I couldn't put it down.

I've taken a break from FPSs as a result of Fallout 3 and now Fallout New Vegas.  I like the imersive nature of these RPGs, but they can get a bit draining in the slower parts or before you're character gets strong enough.  Then when I just want to blow things up I play Just Cause 2 - that game just cracks me up and you can play it when you're too tired to really concentrate on anything other than random acts of violence.


----------



## sam_justice (Nov 12, 2010)

Travis F said:


> Playing on Xbox. Just bought it for myself as a birthday present.
> 
> I started playing Modern Warfare 2 but bought Black Ops the day it came out. The language is a little rougher in Black ops so I don't play the campaign while my kids are around but last night I let my daughter play split screen online with me, that was pretty cool.
> 
> I totally suck at the game but I have fun none the less!



If you think the language is bad wait until the game kicks in. I'm a huge fan of war films, horror films, gore films. But even some of the torture and executions in this game had me cringing. It is an intensive experience nothing quite seen in any other game. 


*****SPOILER ALERT DO NOT READ BELOW*****


Well it's not a story spoiler but at one point you have to execute a vietcong by slitting his throat, and instead of slitting his throat you literally cut it open like you were slicing bread. It's pretty sick!


----------



## sam_justice (Nov 12, 2010)

here's one of the less brutal ones (the lead pipe beating)


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 13, 2010)

Just bought it yesterday on my way home from work, and I think I played til about 2am.  Great game, but one of my favorites is Rogue Warrior, even though it was WAY to short, the gameplay was still awesome.


----------



## cfusionpm (Nov 13, 2010)

I've had it since Tuesday.  Haven't played any of the campaign other than the very first mission and have spent all my time in multiplayer.  

Being a Treyarch game, it definitely feels.... different than what I would consider the "core" CoD games from Infinity Ward.  It's got a lot of good ideas that are improvements over IW's Modern Warfare 2, but the online mode is suffering from some awful hit detection issues, and overall visuals feel mushy and bland (mostly in the texturing).  I absolutely hated Treyarch's CoD3 and besides the beta, I didn't even waste my time with World at War.  I hear from others though that a lot of issues and complaints with the engine from WaW have carried over here.  TBH, I'd almost rather have the cheaters and glitchers of MW2 over the garbage lag and hit detection errors of Black Ops.  I'll give it that it's the best game Treyarch has made... which means it's still not as good as IW's old CoD4:MW...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 13, 2010)

ghache: I think you'll find that the NES isn't so much 90s as it is 80s.  SNES came out in 1991 

cfusionpm: Treyarch is not the "A" team for CoD.  Infinity Ward left Activision, and lost a huge number of the company leaders, so they're unlikely to soon relive their glory days

As for Codblops, it's the Jerry Bruckheimer of video games.  Fun, short, and lots of explosions, but I tend to prefer a game with a bit more depth (and AI). I may play it eventually, but my backlog of games right now is pretty deep...and by the time I start to make a bit of progress, I'll have Crysis 2 in my hands!


----------



## Stephen.C (Nov 13, 2010)

Im on, PS3 - Aheadshotbyme. Was having a great time playing tonight until i lost two straight pro gambling games =/


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Nov 14, 2010)

I am not a big gammer but this game is really good! I play it on my Xbox 360.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Nov 14, 2010)

The multiplayer doesnt even come close to MW2. The campaign mode was OK. I'm thinking of trading this game in and getting the new Medal of honor game. Anyone have or played it?


----------



## Cheffriis (Nov 16, 2010)

I had Medal of Honour for a week. The single player was fun but online multiplayer was very glitchy and the gameplay wasn't that good. 

If anything both Medal of Honour and COD:Black Ops seem to be backsteps from the earlier games BC2/MW2.


----------



## Arch (Nov 16, 2010)

I have it on the xbox, i like it about the same as MW2 to be honest... its probably not quite as good in areas, but to me it just new maps and a more balanced weapon system, its fun!


----------



## mishele (Nov 16, 2010)

Love it!! lol My life after 9:30 is dedicated to killing! 

I hate to say it but......yes I am a gamer geek!!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 16, 2010)

hmm, I think i need to buy this game. my poor Ps3 is growing cobwebs. haha.

My Screen Name : GrimKitty

Add me :er:


----------

